# Legit Missouri/STL rub



## zwiller (May 18, 2020)

Got some awesome looking Missouri sauce in the Christmas exchange and have ribs on deck for the holiday weekend.  Who has a legit rub?  

Found this one and might try it.  Looks pretty good (simple is always a good sign) but cumin in a rub is new to me.  https://www.stltoday.com/lifestyles...cle_a243e3a4-2a99-52b8-90bf-5c0eaf832074.html

Yea/nea or other advice?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D.W. (May 18, 2020)

I'm not sure about Missouri/STL style rub but I always put a little bit of cumin in my pork rubs. Looking at that recipe, it looks like it could be rather over powering based on the amount. In my opinion, cumin is like ginger in rubs, a little goes a long way, a lot can destroy it.


----------



## chopsaw (May 18, 2020)

Never heard of Missouri rub . 
I get one from Illinois , or used to . Guy from work used to bring it over for me . Not sure whats in it , but the salt is really low if any at all . It's a mildly sweet hot taste .


----------



## meskc (May 18, 2020)

Being in Kansas city I have  never heard of Missouri/STL rub.  Interested to know if there is one and if it is any different.


----------



## RichGTS (May 18, 2020)

I never heard of a regional stl style rub - I use cumin in my rubs but I would substitute the table sugar for brown sugar.


----------

